# Here is how they are going to screw you next....



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got the "Addendum for 'Bring your own Device' Program" agreement.

In part,

1.4 Driver acknowledges and agrees that (i) use of the Uber Driver App on a Personal Device requires the Driver to maintain, during the Term, at Driver's dole expense, an active data plan with a wireless carrier associated with the Personal Device ("Data Plan"(), and (ii) use of the Uber Driver App on a Personal Device as an interface with the Uber platform may consume very large amounts of data through the Data Plan. *DRIVER IS ADVISED TO ONLY PARTICIPATE IN THE BYOD PROGRAM IF THE APPLICABLE PERSONAL DEVICE OPERATES UNDER A DATA PLAN WITH UNLIMITED OR VERY HIGH (AT LEAST 10GB PER MONTH) DATA USAGE LIMITS.*

(emphasis in original)

Hmmm.... 2 or 10 Uber?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Maybe the "driver of the week" who does 150+ rides can use more than 2GB of data.

What the "average" or "top drivers" use will be a number like so many others that Uber won't share.

Like how many drivers there are in each city?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Why do I foresee Sprints network crashing in the near future because of this..lol! I should stop laughing I'm serious.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Why do I foiver byesee Sprints network crashing in the near future because of this..lol! I should stop laughing I'm serious.


I have a Sprint for many years. After they got taken over by japanese investment company 4 month ago, service become shitty. No 4g in a lot of areas and internet dead zones everywhere. I don't recommend putting your uber faith on those phones. The current $10 phone fee will be like a sweet dream to you


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

Really? I have Sprint and I admit for a while there I had nothing but problems.

Now, we have 4G in most places, combined with unlimited data. I like it.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Really? I have Sprint and I admit for a while there I had nothing but problems.
> 
> Now, we have 4G in most places, combined with unlimited data. I like it.


Didn't you just start a thread where you said you are quitting and sending back your Uber phone? Or is this just a statement on Sprints cell service in your area?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

Personal statement about having Sprint as my carrier. I travel all over this country for work and have no major complaints about Sprint, they have really ramped up their network and data quality. Until about a year ago I hated them, could not even get service in my own house. No complaints now though.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Personal statement about having Sprint as my carrier. I travel all over this country for work and have no major complaints about Sprint, they have really ramped up their network and data quality. Until about a year ago I hated them, could not even get service in my own house. No complaints now though.


Very good. I need to shop pricing and carriers. I currently have Verizon with two smartphones with unlimited talk and text, and 4gb shared data. It's costing us $160 per month. I keep seeing plans where you can have 4 lines, sharing 10gb's of data for that much or less.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Here in DC I've been getting FLAWLESS service for $25 per month on Republic Wireless. My Moto G that works with the service is superb. Been using it with Lyft. Just waiting for that Uber Android app.


----------



## Cameron B. (Aug 30, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Personal statement about having Sprint as my carrier. I travel all over this country for work and have no major complaints about Sprint, they have really ramped up their network and data quality. Until about a year ago I hated them, could not even get service in my own house. No complaints now though.


I've had pretty much the same results. My service with Sprint has been pretty much on par with Verizon and AT&T in the area. Sprint's new network has actually improved my service area significantly, too, so I've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## CynH (Aug 27, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Really? I have Sprint and I admit for a while there I had nothing but problems.
> 
> Now, we have 4G in most places, combined with unlimited data. I like it.


Goes down for me everyday life n does plaines..have to switch phone to 3g..Every Day!!sprint aweful


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Have we confirmed if both uber and lyft apps will work simultaneously??


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Have we confirmed if both uber and lyft apps will work simultaneously??


I just got the Uber driver app installed on my phone today, but haven't tried running both simultaneously yet. Will give it a try one of these nights and post my findings unless someone else does it first. I did turn it "on" when I left the event, and then put my iPhone in sleep mode where it is supposed to keep running in the background. Made a phone call via hands free, and when I was done, I was "offline".


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe the phone call is what put it offline ( you arent available if you are on the phone)


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Sprint's problem was that once their choice of 4G technology (WiMAX) was desertrd, they had to start over as the last carrier to implement LTE. To make matters worse, many of the existing WiMAX markets were amongst the last to get LTE. It has been about two years since a WiMAX phone was released, so for someone in a market like mine, you'd spend big money on a phone that only gets 3G.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't wait until they get the Uber app for Android phones. I'm going send Uber a bill for $10/week to use MY phone.


----------

